# ein neuer



## wildstar50 (10 Jan. 2009)

hallo gemeinde,
kaum angemeldet, vielleicht eine minute, wird dir vorgeworfen, daß du schon
über 14 tage nicht aktiv warst - na das kann ja heiter werden !!


----------



## Katzun (10 Jan. 2009)

lol, das leben ist schon hart

hallo wildstar,

herzlich willkommen bei uns, so schlimm wie es den anschein macht, ist es nicht 

viel spaß in unserer kleinen gemeinschaft.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## General (10 Jan. 2009)

Hallo wildstar na das nenne ich doch mal Start nach Maß
herzlich Willkommen im Board


----------



## Katzun (10 Jan. 2009)

wir haben damals wo wir das eingerichtet haben, nicht daran gedacht das auch neuangemeldete die meldung bekommen... uns hat auch bis dato nie einer drauf aufmerksam gemacht.

danke dir für den hinweis und für alle anderen. die meldung erscheint erst nach 14 tage inaktivität. so wie es auch gedacht war


----------



## maierchen (10 Jan. 2009)

Herzlich wilkommen Hier und viel Spaß bei uns!
Du brauchst aber nicht auf die Meldung Warten du kannst auch ruhig früher schon aktiv werden


----------

